# Furious, absolutley mad



## Wally (Feb 11, 2007)

:no: :no:

There is a dead pony lying in a field belonging to a man who has done this kind of thing time and again.

There is no food, no visible water and another few ponies in there. The birds have pecked its eyes and face off.

It has been snowing and freezing for a few days and not a shred of food has been fed to them all winter from what I have seen.

The RSPCA are not in until Tuesday.

The person who owns the horse is well known for his neglect, but nothing is done to stop him owning horses. The RSPCA are not interested.

What can you do?


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Alison. I'd get on the phone and not stop until I had someone out there with a camera! The local stations will jump on a story where the supposed authorities aren't interested or it "not within their control" blah, blah, blah!!!!

That "owner" and I use the term loosely, need to be stopped! :new_2gunsfiring_v1: :new_2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## CRERS (Feb 11, 2007)

Are there any rescue organizations in your area that you can contact for help? That is such a shame - the thought of the poor thing freezing and starving to death all alone - it never ceases to amaze me that someone can do this to an innocent animal, yet it seems to happen all of the time.

What state/area are you in? I can give you a list of state equine rescues if that will help. Unfortunately, with some county/state authorities, you have to really make some noise for them to hear you. Start with the county level, and continue to move up until you get someone who is willing to listen and help - go all the way up to the state attorneys office if you have to, the Dept. of Ag, etc...Can you contact the police department for help now? Are there other animals on the property now that are in danger?


----------



## Secret22 (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG!!! Id go drag the guy by his ears and shove him in a freezer with no clothes on for a few days and see how he likes it!!! No seriously do what Alison did and tell everyone and everything you know and cause a big uproar about it. The poor ponies just go and steal them and put them in your barn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is this the same place that you were wanting to rescue the pony from a couple weeks ago?

This would make me furious as well and you have every right to call every news station, including radio and let this be known. That is enough to make me sick and the owners should be arrested.

I am so sorry you have to see this. What is wrong with people!


----------



## Wally (Feb 12, 2007)

It is a different place would you beleive, but the attitude is, "I don't know what you are worried about, they all look like that this time of year"


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 12, 2007)

Please Wally do something about it. Contact your Newspapers, TV stations, radio or anyone else you think can get someone to help these animals local vets. Please kept us posted if anything happens to these horses.


----------



## Wally (Feb 12, 2007)

I am waiting to hear back form the Environmental Health dept at the local council, I finally got hold of the animal welfare liason officer who is out for a look.


----------



## Wally (Feb 12, 2007)

Just spoken to the guys at the EH dept. Two animal welfare guys are out on site as we speak including the vet! If the vet thinks the other horses are in danger of the same fate the Animal liason officer says he has the power to seize them all under new legislation......and he says he will take steps.

RESULT! no thanks to the SSPCA who are still closed.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 12, 2007)

Good for you, Wally!

You beat me to the punch.......I was going to suggest calling some sort of Health Dept since leaving a dead animal out like that is a health and environmental hazard.

Keep us posted on what happens to the other poor ponies.

MA


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Wally




: let us know what happens.


----------



## Wally (Feb 13, 2007)

RESULT.

Just spoken to the man from the council who is as mad as I am about it.

It was an 8 month old Chestnut filly who died. The vet is concerned about the ponies in the field, there's another 8, all need urgent attention.

The man from the council is writing up his reports and is going to take action.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 13, 2007)

: :aktion033: :488: :risa8: great news hope they lock him up.


----------



## Wally (Feb 13, 2007)

Lady from the county phoned to see if we were in a position to take the horses to a place of safety if they do not act on their orders they have issued them with. They have 24 hours to get everything done. If not they will seize all the animals.


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 13, 2007)

You go Wally!

I hope they take them away. You know they may do something now but it will go back to those conditions eventually. You should feel good about doing something about it.

Good job!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey I can come up there and help you kick all his windows in if you like, I am a great believer in direct action- ten to one the horses will be given back after a while- actually burning the house down would be better because then he would have to leave- what do you think????


----------



## Marty (Feb 13, 2007)

You're a HERO



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 13, 2007)

Good idea calling the health department! Glad something is being done!



> Hey I can come up there and help you kick all his windows in if you like, I am a great believer in direct action- ten to one the horses will be given back after a while- actually burning the house down would be better because then he would have to leave- what do you think????


Jane, you crack me up.


----------



## crponies (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so glad that things are being done about it. It's too bad one had to die first but I'm glad you were paying attention.


----------



## Wally (Feb 14, 2007)

Slightly OT but I am in another quandry.

A friend just phoned me on her way to work. Someone had hit a hill sheep and shattered its back leg and broken her back and just left her there on the side of the road alive.

She asked me if I'd go and put it to sleep! (okay, shoot it) Which I did, but it was too heavy for me to lift on my own. I had to leave the body and I cannot get hold of the owner.

I now have to either go and burry it myself or find the owner and get him to do it!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 16, 2007)

Bury it nothing- that is a few kilos of good mutton there- go back and butcher it!!!!

At the very least do you not have dogs??


----------



## Wally (Feb 18, 2007)

Oooh no, I tried to eat a roadkill sheep once, died under similar circumstances, it was inedible. The stress the animal had gone through had rendered it so insipid and tough it was nasty, truly nasty.

I have a freezer full of happy lamb, died stress free with their nose in a bucket.

Anyway, found the owner and he was happy I had put it out of her mysery.

ON another note, the horse killer is in for a rough ride, he has to present every passport to EH to be inspected along with all his other horses. I want the book thrown at him.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 19, 2007)

So first off find out what is the heaviest book that is available for purchase- or better still, just throw the dead sheep at him.

Waste no, want not I always say!!


----------



## Dr. Pam (Feb 19, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> So first off find out what is the heaviest book that is available for purchase- or better still, just throw the dead sheep at him.
> 
> Waste not, want not I always say!!



Jane, I really, truely adore you. Wally, go get 'em!!!!!

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Wally (Feb 20, 2007)

:bgrin :bgrin




:

He could do with the same treatment I gave that old ewe.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 21, 2007)

Never- now people pay attention here- NEVER annoy a Shetlander with a shotgun!!!

Do not do it!!

Take my word, this could be very important information should you ever decide to visit these beautiful Isles!!


----------



## Wally (Feb 22, 2007)

:bgrin :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## Wally (Feb 28, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Just a small update.

EH dept of the council, Police, RSPCA, and vet spent the WHOLE day up at his place today! ALL DAY! I don't know what when on, but the book seems to be on its way to being thrown, let's hope so.


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Feb 28, 2007)

YEAH!! I hate animal/child abusers. They have no right to be alive IMO.


----------



## Wally (Mar 3, 2007)

This whole thing has taken a bizare twist, :no: :no: I have a mare in my barn, I have been up all night with her. The only way she can stand is if we hoist her with a chain block. To get her into my barn, 6 men had to carry her in a blanket!








She's eating, she's an absolute sweetheart, we are fighting every inch of the way for her, what fight she has left in herself is anyones guess, we won't give up unless she does. I had her in a sling all day yesterday, this morning she is taking weight and standing unaided, but once down she cannot rise again. SHE IS IN FOAL TOO! all the odds are against her.

I cannot post pictures yet, not until the Sherriff has finished with them and the man who got the mare into this state........with others. She isn't even a walking skeleton, she's a dangling one most of the time, we need more healing vibes than you could poke a stick at.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 3, 2007)

Well you can have white light, good vibes and prayers from me, no problem.

And then we can go and knee-cap him- OK??


----------



## Loren&Rocky (Mar 3, 2007)

Wally said:


> This whole thing has taken a bizare twist, :no: :no: I have a mare in my barn, I have been up all night with her. The only way she can stand is if we hoist her with a chain block. To get her into my barn, 6 men had to carry her in a blanket!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! I sure hope everything turn out all right. Wow! I hope that mare is not close to foaling. Maybe she has a few months to go and have a chance o recover a little before the foal comes. What a mess. I hope for the best for you and all the horses.



: I hope the worst for the person who owns them. :new_2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## Wally (Mar 3, 2007)

WEll, She is looking a bit brighter this evening, still eating well, and taking an interest. So thin, so, so thin.

I have to wait until she lies down, has a rest then attempts to get up, then I have to get in there attach her sling to the chain block and help her up. She is so good about it, so far I got her back up 3 times last night, didn't need any help, OH got his sleep.

Vet will give her until mid week to be able to rise, or have made a significant improvement. We will then reassess her. Vet thinks we are courageous for even trying. We are not out of the woods yet.

BTW Rabbitsfizz .....get in the kneecapping queue! (line up???)



:

If we cannot get him sent down, or barred from keeping animals, we have enough photos to start a website dedicated to her and her owner!


----------



## jbrat (Mar 10, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Best wishes and prayers!

Keep up the good work!



:

Please, Keep us updated.


----------



## Wally (Mar 15, 2007)

well, every day that goes by sees her a bit stronger, she had a good roll today and we watched her get up, still looks a bit like an old pony getting up, not an 8 year old, but at least she is getting up and down by herself now. She's enjoying every feed, really keen for it, even trots after you to get her bucket now.

Her skin is dread full, hair still falling out in great big hard scabs, leaving clean black shiny skin underneath. She still object to any kind of brush, even a really soft one, but likes a massage through her rugs.

The SPCA man is still on the cast, not as tenatiously as I'd like, but he's still persuing it! we'll see.


----------



## shane (Mar 29, 2007)

wally good on ya for saving this poor girl, she sounds pityfull :no:

i hope and pray all goes well, and thank you for helping her

,im sure its hard to watch :no:


----------



## Floridachick (Mar 30, 2007)

How is your little mare doing? I hate how people can be so heartless. Good for you! AND her :aktion033:


----------



## Wally (Apr 2, 2007)

:no:

Well, on legal advise, she has had to go back to her "rescuer" (for now



:



: )

I am not happy, but if we want to nail the original abuser I have to play things by the book.

You'll be happy to hear the original abuser is so scared of the general public and community he wil no longer travel on the busses and takes taxis everywhere! :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 2, 2007)

Keep us all posted on what happens Wally. Thanks for all you have done.



: :538: :hypocrite: :worshippy:



:


----------

